# Dual Layer dvd burner



## rahim (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a dvd burner to convert all 8mm digital tapes to a dvd.  Is it worth  to get the dual layer compared to a normal burner (single layer)?


----------



## aqsg72 (Dec 3, 2004)

It's not worthwhile now because dual-layer media is far too pricey. Of course, the advantage of buying a dual-layer supporting dvd burner now is that when the media is well-priced you will be able to take advantage of it.

I'd say, yes, it's worth it, but you shouldn't really use the dual-layer burning features until the media is 'afforable'


----------



## mikekelly (Dec 3, 2004)

sorry to hijack this post

but, whats the difference between single and dual layer ?


----------



## aqsg72 (Dec 4, 2004)

Really, it means what it says as basically you get 2 different layers on a DVD disc, essentially doubling the storage. The vast majority of retail DVDs are DVD9 which is a dual layer disc. It means in essence that you can make practically 1:1 DVD backups, and for everything else you get a few more GB space


----------



## doggod (Dec 30, 2004)

HI, first post here,...

Anyway, I thought I would add... DVD's that are pressed (movies sold retail) actually hold about a Gig more than the ones you can buy for burning.  The ones for burning hold about 8.5G and the retail ones hold 9.5.


----------



## jancz3rt (Dec 30, 2004)

*So..*

So you will need to make the movies smaller anyway? Man that sux. Well I guess the quality will not suffer considerable when squeezed into the 8.5. Not that bad then.

JAN


----------



## robina_80 (Dec 31, 2004)

when yr burning dvd movies on a dvd disk you can delete the trailers, menu screens intro and outros etc
ps i use nero 6


----------



## ldburroughs (Jan 7, 2005)

For burning movies I use dvdshrink.  The price is right and it works well.  As far as DL v. SL I'd go with DL.  You can order them online for just a little more than the SL discs but still can't find them easily in retail establishments.  Someone on this site recommended www.genesysdtp.com and I saw the listing for DL.  The let you order a test disc (for a fee of course) to see how well it will work with your system.  In the end I recommend DL because you will probably get more mileage out of it.  Most of the newer ones offer DL anyway for a reasonable price.


----------



## diablo (Jan 7, 2005)

rahim said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a dvd burner to convert all 8mm digital tapes to a dvd.  Is it worth  to get the dual layer compared to a normal burner (single layer)?


The answer is yes and no.  How much money ar eyou will ing to spend.  DL disks are pricy and not readily available to everyone.

a regular disc holds about 4.7 gigs a DL can hold 8.5 gigs

pretty much what they do is put two disks together and program the optical device to destinguish between the two layers.  For amount that can be held on a disk DL rocks, Draw back is that not all regulad DVD players are set up to be able to read them.. So if wou copy a lot of movies to a DL there is no gaurantee that your DVD player will read them.  your dvd-rom will but good chance your dvd player wont.

If you realy dont need one then save money and get a single layer one.  Its all a matter of taste and opinion.  I bought a DL just in case they ever become cheap enough and more common the I won't have to upgrade.


----------

